

A Few Startup Tips from a .Net Startup - drm237
http://blogs.eagleenvision.net/archive/2007/08/03/startup-tips.aspx
Since I develop the Club Starter Kit, a simple ASP.NET starter kit for beginners, I have come across many people that are small startups. I LOVE web startups! Mainly because EagleEnvision.NeT used to be a startup. So I'm going to fire off some tips, for those of you reading this.
======
nreece
In my opinion, the tips are too basic. A startup is not just a web site, its a
service with a lucrative edge.

Now that your startup is an year old, what's your user-base and how much
revenue has been earned?

